# Dot on Shaft guitars???



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Hey all,

Just poking around on the Dot on Shaft site. Some interesting guitars there. What's the deal with these guys? I see a lot of their stuff on eBay lately.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

They are Indonesian guitars. I dont want to say anything more than that..........


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Emohawk said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just poking around on the Dot on Shaft site. Some interesting guitars there. What's the deal with these guys? I see a lot of their stuff on eBay lately.


This is a guy out of London, Ontario. I have spoken with him a few times. Most of what he is selling is being made in Korea. I beleive a few models are coming out of China (maybe). He will tell you straight up though where he is getting them made. I have not tried one nor seen one in person yet. So my personal review is nada at this point.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

This is the company that makes their guitars. Looks like Indonesia to me...........
http://www.marliqueguitars.com/


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

You are correct sir.. but thats one of the lines I was talking about. I am sure he told me he has a Korean supplier for the others. The ones that he has his logo on. I am not pushing them by any means, I have never seen one. I also have no affiliation with the company either. But just to be on the fair side I would check it out with him if anyone is interested in something they see.


----------



## DotOnShaft (May 2, 2006)

*The Dotster*

hello, 

just poking in, and I see and appreciate people talkin about Dot On Shaft. I'm not here for a commercial, but just to put it straight. Im a Canadian Company. Small time, looking to bring to Canada a new variety of guitars for the long term. Yes the Marliques are made in Indonesia but what does that mean? All the components are not from Indonesia. Try getting the Tesla Pickups, made in Korea for example. Anyhow, I'll say this, the Highest priced guitars are Japanese Hand Made, then comes the Koreans say from 999-500price then under that is China made. (but Korean Owned factory) I'm proud to be Canadian and appreciate your support, comments, questions or concerns. It took me over a year and many many Samples to choose the Best of each country I do business with. If anybody has any questions relating to Dot On Shaft I'm always happy to help. I'm looking to expand for any entrepreneurs out there.........

Mike


----------



## Metalmortal (May 16, 2006)

I have seen a Dot on Shaftguitar once...wasnt exactly paying any true attention at the time but it seemed to sound of good quality when the guy I saw was playing it. I would have to agree though, not all great guitars are domestic. And just because they are made in Indonesia doesnt mean that they have crap quality.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi DOS.:wave: 

I'll keep my mouth shut on this topic.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Hey Mike,

Where in London are you located? 

Mark


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Emohawk said:


> Hey all,
> Just poking around on the Dot on Shaft site. Some interesting guitars there. What's the deal with these guys? I see a lot of their stuff on eBay lately.



...where's the site?

-dh


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

http://www.dotonshaft.com


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

I would have to agree with the above statement but also, they need more tune-o-matic stuff that has 24 frets on a 25.5" scale neck. Especially with dual hums and a crazy good look. Id go right for the snooker V if it was like that. But I gotta say something about the Tesla pickups. Nice coils. Please ge the referance.


----------



## jcon (Apr 28, 2006)

*Dot on Shaft guitars...*

I took a chance and picked up the 7 string model about a month ago from eBay. It's actually a really well made guitar, only needed a few minor setup adjustments. Within a couple weeks, I decided to pickup another Dot on Shaft, the May-Eye model. I like this one even more, it was perfect right out of the box. Both guitars are from a Korean OEM manufacturer (from what I've read, it's the same factory some Epiphones are made in). I'm really happy with both and Mike's a great guy to deal with. Here's a shot of my May-Eye:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Nice. How does it sound. A clip would be nice.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

jcon said:


>


wow. You'd better watch out, I'm gonna steal that guitar.


----------



## jcon (Apr 28, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Nice. How does it sound. A clip would be nice.


Sorry, no sound clip at the moment. Compared to my Gibson ES137, it sounds a little brighter/flatter - doesn't have the fat, jazzy tone of the Gibson. It seems more geared towards a classic rock sound (which is fine with me).
I've only had it for 5 days and there may be a pickup swap in it's future, but for now I'm really pleased with it as is it. Plus, it sure looks purdy


----------



## jonthemod (Jun 23, 2006)

*Indo-korean guitars*

Hey guys, what does it matter where the axe is made. Fender sure has no problem chugging out their wares in Mexico.

I applaud Dot on Shaft for sourcing new and interesting suppliers and manufacturers. Their Stradette line looks like the skeletal remains of real Strat. Way cool.

Those only buying guitars based on where they are made need to open their minds and ears. While the quality of the top American brands have declined, the indo-pacific countries have stepped it up and built some smokin' lookin' and sounding guitars.

And MikeyMike......I love the Big H. Always wanted a Hofner....for obvious reasons. Now it just may happen for me.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

This is becoming more debatable all the time. I think these producers are making some progress and for the price, you are getting a nice guitar out of it.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Alot of people wont buy products from Indonesia for political reasons. And they are very good reasons.....................


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Granted this is true. but if we were to not buy any products made in these contries, the world would stop spinning. There is no stopping the big companies from utilizing that labour. Ot at least there is no political will to stop them.


----------



## DotOnShaft (May 2, 2006)

*North London*



Lowtones said:


> Hey Mike,
> 
> Where in London are you located?
> 
> Mark



I'm in the North of London


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

jcon said:


> I took a chance and picked up the 7 string model about a month ago from eBay. It's actually a really well made guitar, only needed a few minor setup adjustments. Within a couple weeks, I decided to pickup another Dot on Shaft, the May-Eye model. I like this one even more, it was perfect right out of the box. Both guitars are from a Korean OEM manufacturer (from what I've read, it's the same factory some Epiphones are made in). I'm really happy with both and Mike's a great guy to deal with.


So that would be Cort then? They pretty much make everything for everyone. Cort, Ibanez, MTD, Lakland, etc...


----------

